# I'm off !! - Tuesday 24th July..



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just booked my ferry for Tuesday 24th July, Dover calais 3pm crossing...
If you see an Autotrail apache 700 with a 5 or 7 year old in the passenger seat holding a map book and a stressed looking bald bloke driving.. Show some pity, it's a long way to Benidorm and a month of grandchild sitting.... :roll: 

YIPEE !!!! CANT WAIT :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tonka,

You know you will love it.

I go down on the 2nd Aug, having to leave my Grandson behind will miss him terribly.

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

have a fab time

I no longer do grandkids

too many they would swamp me

but I remember the joy of the older ones

and I am jealous

aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Get used to the "are we there yet" being repeated every half hour :lol:


----------



## katey (Aug 16, 2009)

Have a great time, so wish we were coming with you.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a fantastic time and make sure you have a respite home booked for when you get home. 

Are youngsters that age allowed to travel in front, thought they had to be 12, don't know why but just did. Don't tell my daughter as that's what I have been telling her for years    

Mandy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Are youngsters that age allowed to travel in front, thought they had to be 12,
> Mandy


For France I understand it to be 10 years old.
It's meant more as a tounge in cheek comment, however for the record, I have allowed them to come up front on short stages ( no lectures please!!!)..
In my view it seems safer to have 1 child in the more robust passenger seat, the other on the dinnette nearer the side wall with an adult sat on the outer edge of the seat...
To date no issues with the police who we have passed on many occassions.... 
It's hard to get the decision right between the law, safety and comfort of the child and my sanity on the trip.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Our first grandson is two and a half and we have just started taking him with us in the van, really enjoying it but its hard work.we go to Benidorm in winter but would love to take him earlier in year, maybe next year.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Trip completed.. Left Tuesday at 9am and made Benidorm Friday at 1.30pm... Kids did real well but technology helps, I loaded a few films onto the ipad and got a headphone splitter. 
First night made Oissel near Rouen, although the aire is only for 2 vans there is a bit of extra space further down the road and with a late arrival and early leave we didn't cause any issue. Kids loved it by the river and sat out till after 10pm.
Day 2. located a stopover at Angloueme, Next to lake with a beach, resturant, play area etc etc.. Lovely spot and will load it into the campsite database when i can.
Thursday night, checked out a parking area south of Zarragossa. Basically a hotel/ resturant with truckparking. Free and safe enough stopover, a little noisy as you can expect. again will put on database soon.
Van is now in storage at Calpe.. euronautica.com a boat business that now offer storage and if needed a stopover service.
One day I think I will write a book with all the silly or strange questions young kids can ask while in a motorhome... lol


----------

